# Warzone 2100



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 12, 2010)

x


----------



## Maban (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this game. I first played it as a demo on Gex 3. I honestly spent about as much time playing the demo as I did Gex 3. Bought it for PC a few years before it went free.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2010)

yea 3 hrs in and 4:30am i had to call it quits lol no way in hell was I gonna keep that up for another 2 hrs +


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

count me in. but i will have to stick to the shorter maps.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2010)

yea im gonna go die now my brain killed itself it took so long


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2010)

If you need a photoshop jockey for textures let me know.


----------

